

Ask HN: What are you doing with your US$ right now? - Sukotto

Those of you who spend time trying to grok the finance markets, what are you doing with your money in the face of the current uncertainty with the debt ceiling and the US Government's (apparent) inability to agree on a fix?<p>Are you trying to minimize your risk? Reap a big reward? How?
======
creativeone
Buying rental properties that are cash flow positive from day one in northern
california. They pay between 12-18% per year when bought in cash.

~~~
Sukotto
That sounds pretty interesting. Would you walk us through how you do that? (Or
maybe you blog about it someplace?) You seem to be in Israel, is it hard to
find properties in Cali from there? (Maybe you use an agent?)

~~~
creativeone
I am able to continue buying because my dad is able to check out the
properties and also meet potential tenants.

I find properties through Redfin, then send listings to our agent (who is
practically useless except for the fact that she can gain access to the keys
of the unit). Once we identify something good we put it on craigslist to see
how much we rent we can get. If it has good demand, well buy it. We go back to
craigslist to find tenants (and contact the ones that have already emailed
us).

As for HOA, the most we pay is $300 a month. We bought one house for $115,000
and rented it for a year to a section 8 tenant for $1580. Be careful when
dealing with section 8, they aren't the best tenants, but they have the most
steady rent checks.

------
curt
Swiss Francs, Silver, and investing in foreign stocks (Brazil, India). Mostly
the later now.

